
University of Texas at Austin to allow guns in classrooms - chdir
http://www.business-standard.com/article/pti-stories/university-of-texas-allows-guns-in-classrooms-116021800112_1.html
======
JadeNB
My qualifications to comment on this: I teach at a private Texas university,
and my wife teaches at UT. I am part of the faculty governing body which
advised the board of trustees for my university on whether to exercise the
right to opt out of the law.

> The University of Texas at Austin has begrudgingly agreed to allow students
> to carry guns into classrooms, months after state lawmakers passed a bill
> outlawing gun bans at public universities.

As the second part of the sentence indicates, this isn't so much a _choice_ as
a decision to comply with a law (which, I suppose, is a choice). I don't know
why the president is presenting it as such, since it seems only to shift
responsibility on to him for a decision that is not legally his to make (and
whose result he doesn't, or professes not to, like). Public universities do
not have the same 'opt-out' right as private universities.

While allowing limited exemptions for 'gun-free zones' (I don't remember the
exact language)—one example mentioned is a single-occupant office, if its sole
occupant decides to make it so—the bill specifically mentions that
universities cannot perform an end run around the legislation by declaring,
say, all classrooms to be gun-free zones.

~~~
hga
Indeed, it might be titled "UT Austin decides it doesn't want to lose a
lawsuit", like the University of Colorado Board of Regents did in 2012.

------
fearntrembling
That's great, now there wont' be mass shootings. (not irony)

~~~
hga
It's hard to theorize based on such infrequent events, but the vast majority
of these happen in official "gun free" zones (only recent exception is the
Congresswoman shooting), and the killer kills himself at the first sign of
lethal resistance.

Of course, if this just results in displacement to other "gun free" zones,
then at net there will be just as many mass shootings.

